# NEW BUT NEED HELP!!!!!



## G41LTT_225 (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, I only went and done it...lol Yes I have bought the oldest car I have owned since I was a student.. A 2001 Audi TT Quattro 225bhp...Its impractical with 2 kids. I could have bought a 2007 volvo estate for my 7k but NO!! Mid life crisis struck and here I am! But its sooooooo pretty!!!!!!!
So, Having sent it in under AA warranty for new ECU as the airbag light was on a couple of weeks back (and a new battery at no charge!!!) I am over the moon....BUT...something is bugging me!!!! When I put my foot flat to the floor(especialy noticeable in 5th) its almost like the car is struggling between 30 and 50 revs.. a very mild sensation of acceleration pulsing is noticeable like the car is struggling...Does anyone have any ideas?? Wouldnt moan but acceleration is pretty flat at 30 thousand revs...is it me expecting more? ? ? I paid 300 squid for a 1 year warranty covering heated seats to 4wd to turbo so If its not normal I may aswell get it sorted.
Sorry to start off on this site on a bum note but you guys all seem to know your stuff!! Would love to get out to a meet locally in the midlands so I can drool over all your modded cars!!! In the meantime...thanks for reading my rant x


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

G41LTT_225 said:


> its almost like the car is struggling between 30 and 50 revs..


I think your problem is that most cars idle at about 1000 revs not 30 



G41LTT_225 said:


> Wouldnt moan but acceleration is pretty flat at 30 thousand revs...


30 thou revs thats double F1 engines good going! 



G41LTT_225 said:


> Sorry to start off on this site on a bum note but you guys all seem to know your stuff!! Would love to get out to a meet locally in the midlands so I can drool over all your modded cars!!! In the meantime...thanks for reading my rant x


Ok so on to the serious bit, I guess what is happening is you are basically not feeling much from the engine at all. Do you feel the push into the seat of the acceleration? does it do it somethings but not all? I wonder if there is a timing issue on the turbo, or if it is missing a beat ( knackered )...

Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## G41LTT_225 (Mar 7, 2009)

ha ha ha see... thats about how much i know .30,000 3000 30 lol...I am blonde!!! must be the peroxide rotting my brain!!! still, just glad you have a sense of humour!! Feeling my arse in the seat in low gears but top end is a poor show!
Will get the little tinker in this week for a good looking at. Have spent hours on it this weekend on 2 very deep vandals with more time on their hands than Gordon Brown scratches.....filling in with paint.. t cutting then filling in with more paint and more t cut until....tada!!! the scratches are no more....I have found my new vocation!!!! anyone want theirs doin??? Its like they were never there!!!!!!!

I have found this forum soooo useful after spotting a small amount of corrosion next to the number plate light and on the drivers door when it skims the bottom. Both these problems seem really common from what I am reading....so they can take a peek at that too!!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

4 got to say if you want to pop out and meet some other TT'ers we are going for a drive round north wales in 3 weeks, and then on 22nd there is a midland meeting ( which I am gate crashing )


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcom to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

